# important question



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Goodmorning all ,

Yesterday was a very up and down day for us with Luna's patella surgery and then the one of the breeder we have contacted a while ago for a little girl who had told us they were all reserved got a cancellation on her pup the lady got really ill so we were next , we are very excited , but she told me yesterday the puppy is in great health the mom also just that she lost the other litter mate it did not survive she had a c section he was stuck in the canal , that said to get to my point now the little girl has no litter mates to play and learn and we want advice should we purchase this pup or will it have behavioral issues in life ????????she will be ready to come home April just in time for Luna's recovery so it sounds like its a good fit thus far and yes she is a reputable breeder etc.....

Anna xox


An


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

If the breeder is a show breeder and is reputable, he or she will make sure to properly socialize all puppies so there should to be any behavioral issues. Are you concerned because the pup doesn't have litter mates? Some Maltese only give birth to one puppy anyway and that doesn't mean the puppy will not know proper behavior. The mother and any other dogs around will teach the puppy everything it needs to know, and the breeder will help it socialize with people.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes I was concerned that she has no litter mates to learn from and reading that these pups sometimes develop behavioural issues .


Anna


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Many Maltese are "onlys" with only 1 pup in a litter. As Lisa said, the Mother and any other fluffs at the house will teach the puppy what she needs to know. Hopefully this is a reputable show breeder. If so, the breeder will be used to socializing her puppies and will know how to handle a puppy from a single litter. This should not be a concern for future behavioral issues.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

My Maisie turned out to be the only puppy in her litter. She is the most well adjusted, happy,fun little girl. I was a little concerned about that also but so far she has been doggy perfection. She will be 3 in Feb.
Again if her breeder and the puppy's Mom are doing their job all should be fine.


----------

